# speedferries width restriction



## PIANOSONIC (May 10, 2005)

hi there
just noticed before i booked that there is a 2 meter width restriction on speedferries crossings has anyone used them before my van is a fiat ducato van conversion 2185 mm wide with mirrors folded.

regards T.C.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-53.html


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

TC,

If you are a van conversion width or length won't be an issue with Speedferries, irrespective of the 2m limit. If they are full, expect the loaders to fold your mirrors as they guide you in.

Height they ARE very fussy about (understandable once you have been on and turned around), so if you have top boxes or similar, make sure you are at 2.9m or less.

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

My van is 2.1 mtrs wide and I offered my width details on trying to book on the phone, they refused to accept my van. If i hadn't offered this information no doubt i would have got a ticket no probs but i didn't want to risk a spot check at the terminal. It is clearly stated on the website.

Norfolkline instead at £88 rtn with maximum flexibility on timings and m/homes up to 7m with no weight, height or width restrictions.

pj


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I don't think there ARE any panel vans less than 2m width. But count them when you're on Speedferries ....

I should have caveated my post with "in practice".

Dave


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

hello


Don has just travelled across to France with speed ferries. He has a Timberland LWB fiat Ducato 2.8 the same as we have. I refrained from booking with for the same reasons as you did peejay 7 we are going Norfolk Line for £88


If he has had no bother then I will book with them next time.


Motorhomer


----------



## Whealie (Oct 17, 2005)

Despite having traveled at least ten times before I was refused permission to travel only last week becuase my vehicle was too wide! When I protested that I'd traveled many times before in the same vehicle I got nowhere and had to rebook on another ferry. I wrote a Personal, Private and Confidential letter to Curt Stavis - the top man - and then got a phone call from a Sales manager who was equally unhelpful. Apparently CT doesn't speak to the general public - even though they are loyal customers! 

The basic position is that in the past they have not been over fussy as they were trying to build up the business. Now that they are doing fine - thanks to those of us who supported them - they can pick and choose. So now they are applying rules that have chosen to overlook in the past.

You have been warned.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Speedferries*

Hi

It seems they NEEDED the vanners when they started in business and now they are up and running

Answer is simple - long live Norfolkline and TransEuropaFerries!

Rapide561


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

*Speedferries. Apologies for misplaced recommendations*

Copy of letter sent to Speedferries in June, no reply, 
sent again in July, no reply.
Rang Speedferries 14.07.06 indifferent customer interface....supervisor to ring me later. Supervisor rang and explained that now the business is viable they can get more cars into the space a motorhome takes!!!! The e-mail addresses, [email protected] & [email protected] is on hold as they are very busy!!!!
The booking address is operational only.

What a change from their Start up manners

""Dear Speedferries.

I was interested to note your press blurb regarding the success of your enterprise and have copied a section which I feel is relevant, namely:..

""""Strong support by loyal customers during the start up period and SpeedFerries' determination to "Fight the Pirates", saved the company and secured the success of the Dover-Boulogne fast ferry service - a service which resulted in a 50 percent reduction of the average sales price of car tickets on the Dover Straits, thereby benefiting all Cross-Channel travellers.""""

We have a Fiat Ducato based motorcaravan which has travelled with your company across the Channel on the dates detailed:-

15.09.04, 16.10.04, 10.04.05, 08.06.05, 16.08.05, 29.09.05

All crossings have been uneventful, except 15.09.04 when we berthed at Calais due to high waves. We continued to patronise Speedferries with our continuing business as it was mutually beneficial.

On August 1st 2005 we booked and paid for a Superticket (291762) at £88.00 return for use in April of 2006 and subsequently a further superticket in December 2005 (445162) for use during August 2006.

Imagine our surprise when on 21.04.06 at 0545 we presented ourselves at the check in desk at Dover only to be informed that apparently our motorhome which is, and always had been, 2200mm wide and was therefore unable, due to "safety" considerations, to travel on SPEED ONE that had many times transported us across the Channel.

At that point 0550 We were "invited" to seek alternative transportation elsewhere.

I, like most people, repeat a pattern once set on renewals and rebookings and tend not to be ultra vigilant on changes that may have been introduced in the small print.

So although we regard ourselves as Loyal customers it would appear that there are commercial considerations which will now prevent us in further usage of Speedferries and throw us back into the arms of the very Companies that we also regarded as Pirates. So be it!!

On the day 21.04.06 it was stated that our ticket fare would be refunded to the credit card immediately as we would have to pay another carrier that day.
Repayment was made on the 05.06.06 some 7 weeks later. 
Considering that you had had the benefit of our cash for 10 months I feel that this was excessive.

With regard to the superticket for August 2006 I have no wish to repeat the experience of being denied access and therefore request repayment of the fare already paid which you have had since December 2005. I trust that it will not take so long for repayment.

Please fell free to give me your side of the story.

Yours sincerely

RFD""

As a result of Speedferries about face the alternative ferry was Norfolk Line which charged me £113 despite giving me a brochure that stated it would match any other supplier.

As the clerk could have said and did not but his manner did, "Why give a mug a break?"

As previously pointed out by other MHers there is no sentiment or loyalty in the ferry business. 
Will I change my opinion of Speedferries in the closed season. I doubt it and to all those MHers we have met in Europe and bored you with praise of Speedferries....I apologise unreservedly.

Ron Dunning...sheringham


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ron, after reading your post I'm no longer suprised that the speed thingies are always sat in the corner of Dover docks every time I'm sailing out on a ferry for France!

It's no wonder the Aussie navy wanted shut of them,... slightest breeze in the channel and they won't sail, :lol: :lol: ...and they are losing the low cost fares to the inch war now with the width issue 8O Their safety considerations are a little one sided don't you think? :? 

Who's the Channel pirates now? :wink: 
M&D


----------



## stuffed2 (May 9, 2005)

We booked a speed ferries special june 05 for any return sailing up to end june 06. We didn't use it earlier as we went portsmouth/bilbao in april.
When in may tried to book our large car ( lwb converted ducato - within all height/width restrictions ) they say sorry we had left it too late as all ferries up to september fully booked for this vehicle, wouldn't extend validity of tickets but would allow the cost against future trip if booked now. I don't know if its their computer system at fault, but when I checked later that night on the net , I found some suitable sailings and availability, so I held them booked ( without paying ) while I again called customer services, and amazingly it was the same person I had spoken to earlier.
Again he gave me the run around, until I said I have them booked on the internet, apparently a misunderstanding , no I didn't have to book again and sue them later, they booked the tickets.

On the return journey we were the only large vehicle, ( which mind you is good 1st on and 1st off) and look how many more cars they had loaded.
Look at the price , they really just want cars

Pirates - I reckon it takes one to know one, especially if you are a publicityshy/ concious CO


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Now OK to use speedferries for panel vans?*

Hi

Just checked the speedferries website and they now allow minibuses:

http://www.speedferries.com/minibus-to-france.php

details:

The maximum dimensions for coaches/minbuses carried by SpeedFerries are:

Up to 29 seats 
Maximum height 3.1m 
Maximum weight 7 tonnes gross, maximum axle weight 5 tonnes 
Maximum length 10m

So presumably now, all panel van conversions would be ok to travel?? Hope so

Griff


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Now OK to use speedferries for panel vans?*



griffly16 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just checked the speedferries website and they now allow minibuses:
> 
> ...


Hi Griff,

I used Speedferries a few times out of season with my Timberland panel van with no problems at all.

I've checked the site and they are still displaying the 2.9 metres hieght restriction.

But for coach/minibus bookings the following applies:
To discuss your requirements or to make a booking please contact our Commercial Account Manager Paul Horne on 07896 664196 or email [email protected] So it looks like commercial rates might apply.

Unless they have a new boat there will not be much room on Speed 1 for many 1o metre coaches.

I've not checked lately but I think the ferries might be cheaper. The only advantage Speedferries have is their 50 minute crossing.

Don


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Speedferries*

Hi

Email sent to ask the question.

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Speedferries*

Hi

I have had a reply from Speedferries in respect of motorhomes etc.

The gentleman said that the subject will be discussed tomorrow and he will reply again on Wednesday.

I for one will certainly make efforts to support them.

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Speedferries*

Hi

Had another email and an update is expected next week.

Looking at the size restrictions etc, I think my van would physically fit on Speed1, but with only a few centimetres height clearance. Even if the larger vans cannot get on, the other operators would be forced to price according to the competition.

Russell


----------

